# How do you think Chapter 16 functions in Paul's epistle to the Romans?



## tellville (Apr 6, 2008)

Another Romans question: How do you think Chapter 16 functions in Paul's epistle to the Romans?


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 6, 2008)

It is his salutations. It shows us how personal Paul was, he had a LARGE network of friends and co-workers. It also shows us the makeup of the early church, men, women, servants in Ceasar's household, etc...


----------



## dannyhyde (Apr 6, 2008)

My sermon manuscript on Romans 16, "In Living Color," is online at Westminster Seminary California here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 6, 2008)

John Evans has this to say in Matthew Henry's Commentary:



> Paul is now concluding this long and excellent epistle, and he does it with a great deal of affection. As in the main body of the epistle he appears to have been a very knowing man, so in these appurtenances of it he appears to have been a very loving man. So much knowledge and so much love are a very rare, but (where they exist) a very excellent and amiable—composition; for what is heaven but knowledge and love made perfect? It is observable how often Paul speaks as if he were concluding, and yet takes fresh hold again. One would have thought that solemn benediction which closed the foregoing chapter should have ended the epistle; and yet here he begins again, and in this chapter he repeats the blessing (ver. 20), "The grace of our Lord Jesus Christ be with you, Amen." And yet he has something more to say; nay, again he repeats the blessing (ver. 24), and yet has not done; an expression of his tender love. These repeated benedictions, which stand for valedictions, speak Paul loth to part. Now, in this closing chapter, we may observe, I. His recommendation of one friend to the Roman Christians, and his particular salutation of several among them, ver. 1-16. II. A caution to take heed of those who caused divisions, ver. 17-20. III. Salutations added from some who were with Paul, ver. 21-24. IV. He concludes with a solemn celebration of the glory of God, ver. 25-27.


----------



## Poimen (Apr 6, 2008)

Tangible evidence of Paul's opening greeting: 

Romans 1:7-8 "To all who are in Rome, beloved of God, called to be saints: Grace to you and peace from God our Father and the Lord Jesus Christ. First, I thank my God through Jesus Christ for you all, that your faith is spoken of throughout the whole world."


----------



## Gage Browning (Apr 6, 2008)

Chapters 1‐11 focus on the great doctrine of justification and that chapters 12‐15 focus on how Christians ought to live in light of having been justified.

In chapter 16 there is a Commendation, 22 Greetings, A Warning, A Few Greetings from Others and A Benediction…that could seem like just a regular kind of wrap up. But for Paul to mention all those folks by name, and he hadn't been to Rome yet seems remarkably personal. His theology was deeply personal and for him to take time to speak to individuals means he was deeply invested in their lives, although he hadn't been to Rome yet.

So it seems to me in Chapter 16 that Paul is saying, "If you’re hiding out there I urge you as strongly as I can, “Come on in and help us. Get to know us…let us get to know you. The Body of Christ is a wonderful thing.”

A personal encouragment in my opinion.


----------



## tellville (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Any one willing to elaborate?


----------

